# How do I know if my waters are leaking-update urgent please??



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi

Hope you are well and happy 2010!

Last night I stood up an had 2 small gushes about 1min apart, the fluid was clear and probably each about the size of (wracking my brains here!  )  a small satsuma in diameter.  It was not wee, had not coughed/sneezed before hand.  I am presuming that this is normal discharge as had nothing since, I don't remember getting this much with my DS.  How do I know if it is waters (hind) starting or if it is discharge and nothing to worry about?  I am normally quite a "dry" person   .  Should I plan for more of thses leaks and wear panty liners?  should I have got checked over?  Baby still very active.

I am currently 31.3 with a large baby!
I have a scan next week to check just how big this baby is growing!

thank you    
strawbs xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It may just be increased discharge, but I think with the history you have given, you need to ring delivery suite, as it may be a hindwater leak (the waters behind your baby), they may ask you to go in and be monitored, and have a look with a speculum to check that it is just discharge.  Give them a ring tonight and see what they say,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi
Thank you

I tried today and the phone was busy...so as I have had no further loss I have not tried again, if I have any more I will ring them immediately.  Baby still very very active (kept me awake for over 2 hours in the night) and I am back to my usual "dry" self!!  I will keep a very close eye on it and have decided not to wear a liner as I find the amount/feeling easier to monitor in just knickers!!

Thanks and I will keep you posted
strawbs xx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Ok, so I ended up on delivery suite last night with backache and fairly regular contractions, not that painful abou a 3-4/10!  however they were evry 3-4mins.  I was monitored and kept in overnight and given steroids in case baby was to make an early appearance.  I had swabs taken and a urine sample sent away (they suspect I either have irritable uterus or an infection).  the contractions decreased in frequency but increased in stregth during the night but then tailed off to every 30-40mins.  I have a dull period type pain left, but very few actually cramping type pains.  I also had my growth scan, the good news is that today baby is on 85th centile, so bit more manageable, however my fluid is low.  I feel so silly for not going to get monitored last week after the leak.  I have a re-scan to check levels next tues and a follow up with the consul.  Baby is currently breach

Could the baby's different position be causing the increase in pain/cramping??
Is ther anything I can do to help my fluid levels?

I knwo I have been doing way too much, very active toddler, working lots, sorting the house, Christmas and generally rushing around and now I must rest much more.  Last night I felt very scared that baby was coming.
I have to retunr to hosp tonight for steroids again.

thank you strawbs xx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi hun

glad to hear you're being looked after. Make sure you take things easy

Take care x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Yes, take care of yourself, there's nothing you can do to increase the fluid, sometimes it does go back up on it's own. The position of the baby is unlikely to be causing the pain and cramping, 

Let us know how you get on,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

thanks ladies.... I have had lots of rest today and have increased my water intake, have actually been incredibly thirsty so think that must be nature's way of making sure I have enough fluids for baby.

Scan next tues pm, so will know more then.  They measured 4 pools of amniotic fluid and one had 0 in it!!  the other one had 2.4, (these 2 were the bottom 2 pools).  the top 2 were 4.6 and 5.4, doesn't mean much to me just that they want to see it increase by next scan and definately no further decrease.

do you think they would suggest bed rest or hospital stay??

I have had no further fluid loss since the 2 gushes last week.

thanks strawbs xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

they may keep you in if it has decreased, depending on the amount, and may monitor you a couple of times a day, regular scans and possibly antibiotics. If it has decreased to a dangerously low amount, they may decide to get you delivered. Just take things easy, rest as much as you can, forget the housework for a while, and you'll have a clearer idea next week,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Thank you
will keep you posted
strawbs x


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi

Quick update.....

Had my repeat scan yest, they didn't measure babies' growth as only a week since last growth scan, but assured me baby is still big!!

My fluid is still low, but has increased slightly, still have a lower pool with no fluid in it whatsoever?!  However baby seems happy and was moving loads, got a really clear view of the face which is reassuring as apparently if not enough fluid they can't see features clearly.  Placenta function is perfect and cervix closed.  Baby head down.

They have no explanation for the constant pain I am in, have a constant dull ache around cervix area which gets worse as day progresses.  They did suggest less fluid, big baby = less cushioning.  Als apparently unusual to have such a big baby with low fluid, usually the opposite

So rest rest rest and paracetamol.  however at home with a poorly toddler today, so no chance of rest there!!
re-scan in 3weeks      all continues to go well

thank you for all your support

strawbs xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

All the best, thinking of you xx


----------

